# c02 reactor



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey there I have a question I got my co2 reactor
In the tank . It was running great doing exactly what 
I saw in the store all three. Balls rotating . Great but 
This morning I noticed that all three balls have stopped
Rotating.I don't understand what's going is it something 
That happens till the balls get a little full of bacteria .can some
One please help I'm afraid of dumping too much co2 into the 
Tank without the balls rotating an the co2 not get mixed 
Properly .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

has anyone experianced this b efore , right now the reactor has the air tubing for the c02 on the top the exhaust from the eheim to the top , ( where the spray bar ) would normally be. the exhaust of the reactor is exhausting right out to the middle of the tank with a small peice of ehiem hose jutting straight out . should it be pointed downward to create the fill it requires to rotate the bio balls , do i need to put a restriction in the exhaust to help it fill with water ( it seemed to go dry if that makes any sense was like 3/4 full . could see the stream of the ehiem coming in the reactor .
right now i took it apart and all the balls are back to working and spinning like i saw it in the store .
__________________


----------

